# Ruger recalls



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I see Ruger has recalled some more for their junk. Thought I'd post it for those who are unaware. At least they are trying to take care of the issues. IMHO they should take a little more care with product development BEFORE releasing unsafe weapons.

Ruger Safety Information


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The used to make the most rugged guns; now they seem to be slinging them out of the door, and using recalls to fix things.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have several pieces of their so-called junk.AND,it's not junk bud.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Issue often show up long after a product is made. At least Ruger never waste a second dealing with it. Even on warranty repairs they have never been anything but great. And look at the numbers Ruger produces far more product than most.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I own two rugers, 10/22 and 22/45 lite and they have both been excellent. Ruger makes quality. I read a few of the recall notices and they are more for refinements if the customers wish to have them done, not due to any injuries or the firearms being unsafe. I would rather a company over-due recalls than wait for a rash of actual injuries and then recall.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I own two rugers, 10/22 and 22/45 lite and they have both been excellent. Ruger makes quality. I read a few of the recall notices and they are more for refinements if the customers wish to have them done, not due to any injuries or the firearms being unsafe. I would rather a company over-due recalls than wait for a rash of actual injuries and then recall.


Like Remington who ignored the trigger defect, and the safety defect, even after people were shot by their product?

There is nothing wrong with Ruger products, I have never had a problem with the nine I own now, or those I have owned and sold.
As Smitty noted, Ruger makes A LOT of firearms. Just their little LCP is already over one million, alone. My daily carry is an LCP2 in my front pocket. I'll bet my life on it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like Remington who ignored the trigger defect, and the safety defect, even after people were shot by their product?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Ruger products, I have never had a problem with the nine I own now, or those I have owned and sold.
> As Smitty noted, Ruger makes A LOT of firearms. Just their little LCP is already over one million, alone. My daily carry is an LCP2 in my front pocket. I'll bet my life on it.


I was actually thinking of the gas tank fires on the 1970's Ford Pintos and how Ford waited and actually debated if it was cheaper to recall and fix or just pay the lawsuits from the deaths that would occur.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

The only one that would affect me is the old Blackhawk. I never sent it back to have it "updated". 
At one time they would do it and send the old parts back to you. Not the case anymore.
.
That's OK. I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> The only one that would affect me is the old Blackhawk. I never sent it back to have it "updated".
> At one time they would do it and send the old parts back to you. Not the case anymore.
> .
> That's OK. I like it just the way it is.


 Big problem with ignoring a recall is if anyone is ever injured by that weapon you hang. Safety recalls do no hurt the weapon if anything they make it better.

Ruger is by far the largest manufacture of fire arms in America


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like Remington who ignored the trigger defect, and the safety defect, even after people were shot by their product?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Ruger products, I have never had a problem with the nine I own now, or those I have owned and sold.
> As Smitty noted, Ruger makes A LOT of firearms. Just their little LCP is already over one million, alone. My daily carry is an LCP2 in my front pocket. I'll bet my life on it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Big problem with ignoring a recall is if anyone is ever injured by that weapon you hang. Safety recalls do no hurt the weapon if anything they make it better.
> 
> Ruger is by far the largest manufacture of fire arms in America


As well ..... one of the most responsible in regards to their product. Ruger's volume equates to the occasional issue, its a number game.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

IMHO, when you have to set up a web page with a list for public safety that pretty much says it all.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> The only one that would affect me is the old Blackhawk. I never sent it back to have it "updated".
> At one time they would do it and send the old parts back to you. Not the case anymore.
> .
> That's OK. I like it just the way it is.


One of my Rugers is a 1959 Flat Top 357 magnum, 6.5" barrel. I won't have it converted either. I have some Colt SAA clones, and it's no big deal to only load 5 beans in the wheel and keep the hammer down on an empty chamber.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

As you can tell from my handle, I have a fondness for Ruger firearms. Personally I have only had one recall of a Ruger firearm, and they fixed it and even sent me an extra magazine and it was less that a two week turnaround. I will continue to use my Rugers and when I purchase another firearm, I will look at Ruger first...JM2C


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ruger is a fantastic company. They make the 10/22.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Ruger is a fantastic company. They make the 10/22.


And the beautiful 44 magnum carbine.
Or, at least they used to.
One of the first models will set you back $600 to $800 now.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

My Rugers are ( 1954 Standard 22 Pistol) 1994 ( 10/22 International Commerative special)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I had a Ruger 22/45 (an early one) that fired 4,500 rounds without a stoppage. Come to think of it, my 10/22 has never had a problem, either.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

10 Ruger firearms and counting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> IMHO, when you have to set up a web page with a list for public safety that pretty much says it all.


 The very small number of Glock's sold compared to even one model of Ruger . Glock has has a percentage of safety recalls much nigher than Ruger. You just never hear of it


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The very small number of Glock's sold compared to even one model of Ruger . Glock has has a percentage of safety recalls much nigher than Ruger. You just never hear of it


 That's why I don't/won't own either one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger is the only gun manufacturer with out a warranty. They make it clear if it aint right they will fix no BS warranty needed. They stand by it. Every manufacturer has recalls.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chipper said:


> That's why I don't/won't own either one.


Please tell us what brand to buy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know many years ago the William Ruger Sr (1989) took a stance on gun control that really pissed off a lot of Gun owners. That has lingered and still causes a lot of anger with some gun owners. I understand that but times changes things and that was in the past.

In 1989, William Ruger Sr. pushed Congress to shift focus from banning particular guns to banning high-capacity magazines. According to The Gun Zone, Ruger delivered proposed legislation to Congress that read, in part:

“The best way to address the firepower concern is therefore not to try to outlaw or license many millions of older and perfectly legitimate firearms (which would be a licensing effort of staggering proportions) but to prohibit the possession of high capacity magazines. By a simple, complete, and unequivocal ban on large capacity magazines, all the difficulty of defining 'assault rifles' and 'semi-automatic rifles' is eliminated. The large capacity magazine itself, separate or attached to the firearm, becomes the prohibited item. A single amendment to Federal firearms laws could prohibit their possession or sale and would effectively implement these objectives.”


IMO it was more of damage control They saw it as the only way at the time to at least save some rights to fire arms.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

We do business with actual anti gun companies everyday and usually don’t realize it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do want to state that while I own two rugers and have been pleased with them, I am not brand loyal to any manufacturer. If the product is good and what I want, I will buy it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I do want to state that while I own two rugers and have been pleased with them, I am not brand loyal to any manufacturer. If the product is good and what I want, I will buy it.


That's the way I am with all products. I do have preferred manufacturers but if they don't have what I want then I look elsewhere.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've had two Rugers need warranty service. One was a .22 LCR that had a hitch in it's timing... not a safety issue but annoying. The other was a Mini-30 and it was a complete POS. Had multiple issues, they ended up replacing the trigger group and the bolt assembly... it was hideously bad.

The rest of my Rugers I have no problem with.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Ruger is the only gun manufacturer with out a warranty. They make it clear if it aint right they will fix no BS warranty needed. They stand by it. Every manufacturer has recalls.


Correct, and regardless of the age and even if you are not the original owner. Any other gun manufacturer match that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Correct, and regardless of the age and even if you are not the original owner. Any other gun manufacturer match that?


 I know of a case where owner damaged the slide changing sights . he sent it in fully ready to pay for the repair. Ruger repaired it free of charge


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am a huge Ruger fan needless to say, but I own other guns too...Remington, Beretta and Henry just to name a few. I purchase the gun I want at the time, and the majority of the time it will be a Ruger...JM2C


----------

